# New Member saying hello



## Matt-TT3.2 (May 19, 2007)

Hi

I've just recevied my membership pack, so thought I would introduce myself and my TT.

The car is a 2003 3.2 with red leather, bose, and all the usual 3.2 features. I brought the car in November and it has covered 28,000 miles. It's the best all round car I have owned.

No mods at present and none planned but you never know. It's the first Audi I have owned after a number of Bimmer 3 series coupes and cabrios. I have also previously owned a Porsche 944 S2 (great car but induced a sharp pain in the wallet every time it went near a garage) and I also currently own a Fiat Barchetta.

I am a total petrolhead and love to chat about all aspects of the car world

Matt


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Matt - welcome 

A petrolhead eh? Not really sure you're going to fit in round here... ;-)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the club are you coming to Donnington :?:


----------



## Matt-TT3.2 (May 19, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome to the club are you coming to Donnington :?:


Hopefully


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Matt-TT3.2 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the club are you coming to Donnington :?:
> ...


Good man if it is any thing like the last 3 national days it will be well worth the trip


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Matt-TT3.2 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


3? You mean 6 :roll:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Welcome Matt
great choice, 3.2 sound great :wink:


----------



## Matt-TT3.2 (May 19, 2007)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Welcome Matt
> great choice, 3.2 sound great :wink:


I agree but better from the outside, surely it should be the driver not passers by that get the benefit!


----------

